# Type 2 Diabetics: Alternatives to Metformin and/or Actos?



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok..I need some input.

I'm am the WORLD'S worst when it comes to side effects and medicine. If it has one..I get it. While on Metformin...I was sicker than a dog every day..going to the restroom more times in a day than a lot of people go in a month. I switched to Actos. I've gained 50 lbs since on it. ACk

I bumped up my Dr.s appt to Monday so I can get started on something new before I gain 50 more pounds. Anyone have any alternatives they are taking..BESIDES Insulin? I'm currently taking Glipizide and Actos.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 29, 2008)

Depending on how long you have been a type 2 diabetic, one alternative that may be applicable to you is the severe reduction of carbohydrates coupled with an exercise plan.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 1, 2008)

I was on Metformin for years and it wasn't working as well as it good. Then they added Glipizide which I refused to take. Everytime I took it my heart would race and I felt like crap.
I now take Janumet. It is a combo with metformin in it. It is awesome and I love it. You should ask your doctor about it.
Keep in mind that it is not a generic per se so it is more than the usual $10. copay or what not.
I have had great success with it and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I was on Metformin for years and it wasn't working as well as it good. Then they added Glipizide which I refused to take. Everytime I took it my heart would race and I felt like crap.
> I now take Janumet. It is a combo with metformin in it. It is awesome and I love it. You should ask your doctor about it.
> Keep in mind that it is not a generic per se so it is more than the usual $10. copay or what not.
> I have had great success with it and would definitely recommend it.



I will. I'm not worried about cost at all. I get free prescriptions and free health care. I will definitely ask about it. Thanks so much!


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 1, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I will. I'm not worried about cost at all. I get free prescriptions and free health care. I will definitely ask about it. Thanks so much!



I am curious. What are your thoughts on my suggestion?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm gaining on ActosplusMet too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> I am curious. What are your thoughts on my suggestion?



Well...I'm over 400 lbs and have been diabetic for almost 2 years. Since my Dr. hasn't mentioned before that I could control my diabetes with diet and exercise..I'm not sure she'd be up for it now..

Thanks for responding though


----------



## love dubh (Feb 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well...I'm over 400 lbs and have been diabetic for almost 2 years. Since my Dr. hasn't mentioned before that I could control my diabetes with diet and exercise..I'm not sure she'd be up for it now..



Never mentioned it? Doctors often recommend behavior modification as the first step in dealing with chronic disease, especially diabetes and heart disease. Did you ever mention that you don't want to be ragged on for your weight? Perhaps that was an indicator (to her) that diet and exercise suggestions were off limits. If she did not mention a change in diet and exercise, in some form, she was remiss.


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 2, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Never mentioned it? Doctors often recommend behavior modification as the first step in dealing with chronic disease, especially diabetes and heart disease. Did you ever mention that you don't want to be ragged on for your weight? Perhaps that was an indicator (to her) that diet and exercise suggestions were off limits. If she did not mention a change in diet and exercise, in some form, she was remiss.



Well said.........


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 2, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Never mentioned it? Doctors often recommend behavior modification as the first step in dealing with chronic disease, especially diabetes and heart disease. Did you ever mention that you don't want to be ragged on for your weight? Perhaps that was an indicator (to her) that diet and exercise suggestions were off limits. If she did not mention a change in diet and exercise, in some form, she was remiss.



He was talking about a drastic change in diet as the sole means of controlling my diabetes. So no, we haven't talked about that.

My diabetes is under control..and has been for the last year and a half. I'm just having issues with this one medicine and I'm looking for an alternative that's not metformin.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 3, 2008)

Misty.........I also had to stop taking Actos because of the weight gain. I am now on Metformin and so far so good. However, I also take Symlin and insulin....do you mind me asking why you are adverse to taking insulin? It really did help me in a big way.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## persimmon (Feb 4, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I need some input.
> 
> I'm am the WORLD'S worst when it comes to side effects and medicine. If it has one..I get it. While on Metformin...I was sicker than a dog every day..going to the restroom more times in a day than a lot of people go in a month. I switched to Actos. I've gained 50 lbs since on it. ACk
> 
> ...




Oh no, sweetie. Now you've gone and done it. You've given me a legitimate excuse to show off.

These are all the classes of oral medications available for treating Type 2 diabetes:

biguanides; improve insulin sensitivity
metformin (Glucophage)

thiazoladinediones/TZDs/glitazones
pioglitazone (Actos)
rosiglitazone (Avandia)

sulfonylureas: cause the pancreas to crank out more insulin
glyburide (Glucotrol)
glipizide (Micronase, Diabeta)
glimepiride (Amaryl)
(there's also some other old ones which are rarely used)

meglitinides: cause short-term increase in insulin
repaglinide (Prandin)
nateglinide (Starlix)

DPP-4 inhibitors
sitagliptin (Januvia)

alpha-glucosidase inhibitors: keep carbohydrates from being broken down and absorbed in the intestines
acarbose (Precose)

And there's some combination products, like Avandamet, Januvamet and Glucovance.

Everything that increases insulin production has the potential to contribute to weight gain. But as missaf said, each class of medications has specific purposes, and it's not a situation where you can move on to another class if one isn't doing it for you. An appropriate change to your drug regimen going to depend on your pattern of side effects and your blood sugar records.

(Speaking as a pill-pusher: insulin always works. It's fast and effective and adjustable in a way oral regimens aren't. But I realise I say that as someone who doesn't face daily injections.)

p


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I went today and she put me back on 1,000 mg of metformin..I'm still on 20 mg of Glipizide. I couldn't convince her to let me just get off actos and try with diet and exercise even though I've been under control for the last year and a half AND my last A1C was 5.6.

I about shoved my arm down her throat when she brought up WLS when I asked about changing meds.

Anyways..I'm going to try this..and we'll see what happens. 


Thank you for all the information! I appreciate it and will definitely save it for future use.


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 8, 2008)

Misty..JMO but have you thought about getting a 2nd opinion..say from an endocrinologist? I had been taking Actos for years..and it worked really, really well at controlling my blood sugar..but I gained a lot of weight. My primary care physician sent me to an endo and he immediately switched me to Januvia...I've been on it for 6+ months now and A1C's are great and blood sugar well maintained. Good luck in finding a combo that works for you.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/metformin/DA00141

The above is about Metformin vs. Avandia - but the article has a great set of tables at the end that cover the side effects and even costs of meds.


----------

